# Finally !!!!! Got All The Trucks Out For The Mess 2/12/2008 Nw Philly



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SO WE GOT ABOUT AN INCH OF SNOW .......INCH OF SLEET ........ AND ABOUT A HALF INCH OF FREEZING RAIN LAST NIGHT. TODAY WE ARE SUPPOSED TO GET 2 INCHES OF RAIN :angrywish it was all snow):angry: AND I SIT HERE AND THINK AS I TYPE WHAT A WINTER IT WOULD HAVE BEEN IF THE COLD AIR AND PRECIP. CAME TOGETHER.... I WOULD TAKE A STAB AND SAY ABOUT 40 INCHES BY NOW :crying::crying:*


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

That trucks sitting a little low in the rear.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nics pics...that truck is loaded up!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully a sign of things to come for your Nick.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, 
Where was that picture taken??


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

K20Fisher;516054 said:


> That trucks sitting a little low in the rear.


Wow you need some timbrens in the rear. It looks like if you raise the blade the truck will tip over.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

K20Fisher;516054 said:


> That trucks sitting a little low in the rear.


I think you need more ballast to even out the weight of the plow. It looks a bit nosedived. 

Do you ever need 4x4 with all that weight in the back?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark13;516080 said:


> I think you need more ballast to even out the weight of the plow. It looks a bit nosedived.
> 
> Do you ever need 4x4 with all that weight in the back?


I think he needs less ballast....or suspension upgrade, the rear is way low.
That pics is with the plow down too...it's gets worse.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THIS SUPERMARKET IS 3 BLOCKS FROM OUR YARD SO 2 PALLETS ARE ON THE TRUCK FOR LITERALLY A HALF HOUR... AFTER THE FIRST 700LBS IS OUTTA THE SPREADER IT STARTS TO LEVEL OUTwesport 4000LBS OF SALT FOR 5 YEARS RUNNING ON THIS TRUCK KNOCK ON WOOD STILL GETS ER DONE wesport*


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah im sure you know what's up!! I dunno how we even got on the subject. Nice Pics though!!!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

man im thanking god that it turned over to rain today. if it has stayed snow all day we would have gotten 4 feet. 4 feet is too much. we wouldnt of been ready for it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics wesport


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you considered putting air bags on the back? Hope you get more snow the next time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ECS;516149 said:


> Have you considered putting air bags on the back?


What does a bikini girl with big boobs going to do for the truck?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics nick...i finally go to go out also!payup


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey nick i guess not watching all this videos from mad man is paying off somewhat hahaha j/k henry is good tho so don't think i'm bashing him one of better forecaster's out there .i still got my fingers crossed for PA !


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HEY GUYS NEVER THOUGHT OF BAGS OR TIMBRENS BECAUSE THIS TRUCK STAYS CLOSE TO THE YARD I ONLY PUT THIS KINDA OF WEIGHT ON IT WHEN NEEDED THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I HOPE FOR MORE SNOW THIS WEEKEND THERE SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT SUNDAY*payup


----------

